# Tickets for Calcio Storico Fiorentino



## Cheryl Jensen (May 11, 2015)

Just wondering if they have released the date for the tickets to go on sale.  Is there an English website we can purchase tickets from?  I have had success using Google translate on the Boxol site.  I would hate to miss this once in a lifetime experience.  Thank you.


----------



## Lourdes (May 18, 2015)

Dates finally announced today for semi-finals: 13 and 14 June, final on the 24th.

tickets will go on sale at 11am Tuesday May 26th on boxofficetoscana.com


----------



## yuyatex (May 28, 2015)

*Calcio Fiorentino*



Lourdes said:


> Dates finally announced today for semi-finals: 13 and 14 June, final on the 24th.
> 
> tickets will go on sale at 11am Tuesday May 26th on boxofficetoscana.com



Hi Lourdes,

Can you please let me know the parade route? And is there any activity after the game? We will arrive in Florence on 24th at 4:30pm. Do you think we will make it to the game? I bought non-refundable train tickets, and now seriously considering buying tickets for earlier train... Thanks in advance for your reply! Nicky


----------



## Lourdes (May 29, 2015)

Ciao Nicky,

Tickets for the final match are not yet on sale, they will go online only the day after the two semi-finals (on the 15th).

The historical parade takes this route:
leaves piazza Santa Maria Novella at 4pm and passes by piazza Santa Maria Novella, via del Sole, via della Spada, via Strozzi, piazza della Repubblica, via degli Speziali, via Calzaiuoli, piazza della Signoria, via della Ninna, via de’ Neri, Borgo Santa Croce, piazza Santa Croce.

After the game the parade again leaves the piazza and the victors should definitely stick around to celebrate. There are fireworks once sunset has passed, generally starting around 10pm. You can see them best from along the Arno river, as they are set off from Pzle Michelangelo.
Here's the article on all of the events planned for the day, for St. John, as it is Florence's patron saint:
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-events/june-24-feast-day-in-florence.html


----------



## yuyatex (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you so much Lourdes!
Is it possible to see the fireworks from Piazzale Michelangelo? Would you suggest it? 
Usually how early should we get there? Do the road closes block pedestrians too?


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 3, 2015)

The fireworks are set OFF from Piazzale Michelangelo, so the piazza gets closed off to the public. The best views are along the Arno river, so just head toward the river with everyone else (it does get pretty packed) and enjoy the show!


----------



## yuyatex (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for all your prompt replies, Lourdes!


----------



## GreggPTX (Jun 10, 2015)

*Calcio Storico Seats -- Any in the Shade?*

Hello Lourdes,

Very excited to be visiting Florence during the Feast of San Giovanni, and to have to chance to witness the Calcio Storico in person. In fact, our apartment is just about 3 minutes walk from the Piazza de Sante Croce, so I don't think we could avoid it if we tried! <grin>

I'm hoping you can tell me a bit about how sunny/bright the piazza is during the match. My wife has low vision and if she sits in direct sunlight the glare makes it almost impossible for her to see. Are any of the seating areas in the shade or out of the direct sunlight at that time of day? Also, how quickly do the seats tend to sell out?  I am planning to get up at 4:00AM local time  this Monday (I'm in Texas, USA) to log on and buy tickets -- does it tend to sell out immediately?  Just wondering how difficult it is to get seats.

Thank you,

Gregg
Austin, TX


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 23, 2015)

Did you get tickets? Everything is sold out but hope you found tickets!
Sorry I had not seen this earlier, otherwise I would have said for sure to try to get the A/B/C tribunes where there is some shade.


----------



## GreggPTX (Jun 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, we had no luck in getting tickets. They changed the time and date when the tickets went on sale twice, and when they finally went on sale I was on an airplane and couldn't get online! Hoping that I'll get lucky and find someone selling tickets on the day of the festival. If anyone knows someone let me know!!!

Gregg


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, unfortunately, there is something every year.... there is a lot of talk of how the ticket sales were not handled well this year. It seems a lot were offered as whole lots to hotels to give/sell to their guests, others say that most Florentines didn't get a chance to buy tickets even though they've been going for the last 30 years to see the final. 
Not sure what went on, but to have tickets sell out in less than 10 minutes does seem strange, never heard that happen before.
I wanted to go myself but guess will just go see the parade before and come back home to see it on TV - it is supposed to be streamed live here: http://www.rtv38.com/livetest.html


----------

